# FIRE App Question: Scrabble BLAST: Thanks ahead of time...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get the real Scrabble BLAST app like the one for iphone?  NOT the stupid cartoon-ish one with the bombs...that one is awful.  I'm talking the real Scrabble Blast Classic...Thanks.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

sjc said:


> Does anyone know how to get the real Scrabble BLAST app like the one for iphone? NOT the stupid cartoon-ish one with the bombs...that one is awful. I'm talking the real Scrabble Blast Classic...Thanks.


 When scrabble first was released for the fire there was no option to play against AI (computer) It did'nt take long for an update allowing AI as the opponent. As I write this I have Scrabble (from EA and Hasbro) on my iphone and on my Fire and they are identical.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

THANKS.  I know that they improved upon the regular Scrabble game app; due to the inability to play solo and a multitude of complaints.  However, Scrabble Blast is quite a bit different and there are two versions.  One is a very lame cartoon-ish version with these stupid time bombs going off and no classic play.  The other is a great version which is available on iPhone and iPad with great graphics and a classic mode without those bombs going off. 

Any other info is appreciated....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump:
Any info is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It might not be available for the Fire yet, i just play scrabble on my iphone, it's got all my good high scores on it


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't have the answer for you, but I'm thinking if you change the title of this thread to include "scrabble", you will get more readers who have knowledge of scrabble apps for the Fire.  I know it is frustrating when you really want some information.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Seamonkey;  I knew I liked you!!  

BUMP; w/new title!1


----------

